# Scirocco R detail using Ion Coat Navi Wax Dark



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

So I got my new Ion Coat Navi Wax dark and felt obliged to try it last night. 2.5 hours later and pending darkness here are some photos.  Unfortunately BlackBerry photo quality isn’t great but will post some from my proper camera some time.

So I washed it using AG Shampoo and conditioner with lambswool mitt. I dried using the large Megs towel. Then two layers of Ion Coat on each panel. Its very easy to use and give a high gloss mirror finish. Waxed the wheels with AG SRP and then sealed with TW Extra Gloss protection. Finally used the tyre shine that wins the Auto Express tests (forgotten the name!) on the tyres. Sprayed it on but then used a tyre gloss pad to rub it in which seems to look much better than just spraying.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

nice car-photos not the best though chap got quite excited when I saw this thread-please do a big detail and writeup with loads of photos!!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Try these


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice choice of car - good finish too :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely that.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice car, I came across a Rocco in my local dealers in that colour (rising blue?) and it looks terrific. Not so keen on the tyre sprays (Car Plan Tyre Silk?) usually as they tend to leave an uneven finish but as you've found a tyre sponge soon remedies that.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

now that's more like it! Awesome car!


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

These are really growing on me, looks nice in that colour

Good work


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

must... resist... lenghty... finance..........:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning cars!


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I too love the car its got a stunning engine. I had a 2.0 GT before and was after a Cayman S originally but this car came into stock and I got a good deal on it.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

The Naviwax sample was supplied by myself guys. Get 'em here :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking very sharp indeed:thumb:


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

First times its rained since waxing and the beading on the Navi Wax is excellent. The wheels also still look good with AG SRP and TW EGP. Very little brake dust and what there is wipes straight off.


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm umming and erring whether to order some Navi Wax. Don't need it; I've got plenty of FK1000, CS & Z2, Klasse Sealant, Vics Concours (red) and R222 100% left...but I'm tempted nevertheless.

What are the prospects of Navi Wax _not_ stripping off the layers of FK1000, CS & Z2 currently on the car do you think? (I try and sequence things in the hope that I'm not removing one product when adding another)


----------



## Peter R (Aug 13, 2009)

Got the Naviwax...happy with the buy ~ very slick, good on trim and nice beading...

















]


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very nice!


----------



## 4evaScooby09 (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Tasty :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning car


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely 'Rocco!!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nice detail and brilliant choice of car mate:thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

great beading pics

im going to top my PL with it next wash, hopefully this weekend

ive played around with it already and sheeting is very impressive


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice car choice ;-)


----------



## Mailman (Jan 28, 2010)

looks lovely!!!


----------



## tt509 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks top


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunning car mate, love the R's!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice motor :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor mate :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice, looks lovely in that colour.


----------

